# Finding arrows



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

I’m sure I’m the only one who completely misses the target once stepping out past 60yds. I had a mountain of boxes with a moving blanket draped over them....these Axis 5mm 300s blew threw all of them no problem. So after loosing three arrow and searching endlessly where the arrow “should” have been, I went to Harbor Freight and grabbed a $50 metal detector. Well.... all three arrows are now back in my case. There is no way in hell I would have been able to find them by just feel. These axis arrows dove so deep in the ground, without the metal detector, they’d still be there. Just some food for thought if you’re like me and send one out into the atmosphere every once in a while.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't miss at 60 yds. Mostly because my target is actually a 12' x 8' backstop behind my 2' x 2' target :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

High Desert Elk said:


> I don't miss at 60 yds. Mostly because my target is actually a 12' x 8' backstop behind my 2' x 2' target


Hahaha you're doing it right!


----------



## sportsmanus (10 mo ago)

DevilDog09 said:


> I’m sure I’m the only one who completely misses the target once stepping out past 60yds. I had a mountain of boxes with a moving blanket draped over them....these Axis 5mm 300s blew threw all of them no problem. So after loosing three arrow and searching endlessly where the arrow “should” have been, I went to Harbor Freight and grabbed a $50 metal detector. Well.... all three arrows are now back in my case. There is no way in hell I would have been able to find them by just feel. These axis arrows dove so deep in the ground, without the metal detector, they’d still be there. Just some food for thought if you’re like me and send one out into the atmosphere every once in a while.


Look at here Archery Arrows | Hunting Arrows | Bows And Arrows For Sale.


----------

